
Rancher 2.0 GA - bithavoc
https://rancher.com/blog/2018/2018-05-01-rancher-ga-announcement-sheng-liang/
======
bearjaws
We use Rancher 1.6 at my job and it has been widely and rapidly adopted by all
of our development teams.

All of our processes are containerized now, even going as far as moving off
license restricted (e.g. SSIS) software to open source alternatives to unify
our process.

It's been mostly painfree, occasionally there are bugs in Rancher but nothing
has been a show stopper.

~~~
antman
What did you use in place of SSIS?

------
geku
Everybody who wants to run Rancher with zero initial setup can use our managed
Kubernetes/Rancher service which we launched today:
[https://www.KubeBox.com](https://www.KubeBox.com)

We are still in closed beta but if you are interested, please sign up and we
will activate your account asap.

Personally, I think Rancher 2.0 is a fantastic add-on to any Kubernetes
cluster for managing projects, users, groups, permissions and workloads and I
would like to congratulate Rancher to their release.

------
geekuillaume
Tried for an hour to use this version, here's some things that I struggled
with:

\- PersistantVolumeClaims: I tried to launch a Postgresql workload and didn't
get a warning that I should configure EBS before

\- I tried installing rancher on my machine and later found out that the nodes
need to reach rancher

\- I configured Pipeline with Github but I cannot find any ressource about
what to do next, I assume that it is a CI service but it's not explicit

~~~
shengliang
Thanks for your feedback. I ran into #2 myself when trying to add a
DigitalOcean node to a Rancher server running on my laptop. We will address
these issues ASAP, at least make the failure scenario more obvious.

------
allyant
I choose Rancher 1.x for a large project at my last place, it allowed
Researchers to run their algorithms wrapped up in containers. From the start
Rancher was the perfect solution that checked all the boxes: really easy to
use web interface, LDAP Authentication, automatic deployment of hosts, easy to
wrap up deployments into catalog items. But after a few months it was just so
unbelievably buggy due to the products maturity.

It's good to see they have got their focus right with version 2.

~~~
shengliang
Thanks for using Rancher 1.x, which definitely went through growing pains. The
latest Rancher 1.x release, 1.6.17, is actually quite mature and solid. But as
much as we like 1.6, the container industry is very different now from the
days we built 1.x. With Kubernetes available everywhere, we no longer need to
write our own orchestration engine and worry about networking and storage
integration, we can focus on things Rancher does well, as you pointed out,
things like the web interface, authentication, node (host) management, and the
catalog.

------
thepumpkin1979
I've been using it with Cattle for more than a year now, I've saved thousands
of dollars in PaaS bills thanks for my little Rancher cluster. I just setup a
new Rancher 2.0 cluster controlplane and dashboard in Scaleway Paris with a
Worker in Digital Ocean NY. I'm starting to migrate all my apps from the 1.6
to the new cluster. I haven't tried the new CI/CD thing, but it looked great
in the training sessions.

------
joeskyyy
Heavy rancher user here for managing Kubernetes clusters, the Rancher team has
been an absolute dream to work with, fast to fix issues, and have created a
super solid product. Very excited for the migration to 2.x from 1.x (:

------
makkesk8
As a heavy user of Rancher 1.6 this is amazing news!

The only gripe I have is the api is not as functional as 1.6, It's lacking
features such as upgrading a pod. Other than that it's looking better than
ever.

------
jacques_chester
Folks sometimes underestimate how much work it takes to build a platform. So I
deeply mean this: congratulations.

------
amq
If I only have GKE clusters, what does Rancher mainly offer on top of that?

~~~
platz
i.e. do i need an abstraction layer over my orchestrator?

Somewhat reminiscent of the early 2000's fad to abstract over databases when
in reality folks never 'swap out the db' on real projects.

~~~
gm-conspiracy
"fad to abstract over databases"

 _cough_ Is it not called an ORM?

~~~
icebraining
Some can be used for that, but it's not their main purpose. Not all ORMs are
database-independent (the one we use uses postgres-specific features), and
conversely, if you just need independence you're probably better off using
something lighter.

------
merinowool
I have been using Rancher for almost two years now on dedicated servers. Never
had any major problems and thanks to it I have saved hundreds of thousands of
$.

------
hultner
We've been trying the Rancher as our kubernetes management interface, looks
promising but we're still in a very early stage of usage.

------
machbio
I love the concept of Rancher for someone working in Corporate Atmosphere -
where I have to install everything on the companies infrastructure and all the
GKE, Fargate and Azure Kubernetes is not allowed... But the people at Rancher
failed to recognize that they need to support clustering without any manual
intervention to actual click through their UI to achieve clusters - give me an
automated joining of clusters method - if you want me to adopt Rancher.

~~~
V99
(Rancher employee) I'm not sure what you're asking for but the UI is l00%
static client-side code. Everything it does can by definition be automated
through the API.

Getting the command to import a cluster is ~5 calls from a brand new server
container.. Login with admin/admin, set a better password, set the server-url,
create a cluster and get the registration token/command for it.

------
merinowool
Does Rancher now support Rook for PVC?

~~~
obrienmd
Would love to know if there's a clean / simple integration for something like
Rook or OpenEBS. IIRC, I saw a few folks had Rook set up manually on a
Rancher-based cluster in the tech preview or beta 2.0 days...

Having a simple way to run your own block storage that could withstand node
failures / network issues would be fantastic.

~~~
merinowool
I had some time to play with it and managed to setup rook, but I was unable to
use it with any of the catalog apps. Ingress didn't seem to work either -
what's the point having apps if you can't access them ;) Actually nothing
worked in Rancher except its dashboard. I can't understand what's the point of
this project is now, as you can have better results with original Kubernetes
dashboard and there everything works. I feel very disappointed :(

------
nickstinemates
Congrats guys!!

